# No eggs collected



## Noush (Apr 15, 2010)

I recently have IVF for the first time. Despite a great AMH level I didn't prduce a single egg whilst on Menpur. 

It was really tough and I'm not sure if I can handle going through it again. 

Just wondering if any of you out there have had any success producing eggs on a second cycle after a failed initial cycle.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Noush   so sorry to hear that this cycle didn't produce eggs..I'm a Poor Responder and the max I've had is 6...it might be worth asking on the PR thread as they're very clued on...here's the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234100.300


----------

